#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-19
<bkerensa> =o
<valorie> nice work on the leadership manual
<valorie> that thing is growing like a mushroom
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-23
<seattlegaucho> away
 * seattlegaucho Oops! forgot the '/'
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-24
<bkerensa> valorie: Did you hear about Windows 8 and the UEFI boot thing?
<valorie> oh god yes
<bkerensa> could cause issues for Linux
<valorie> it WILL cause issues
<bkerensa> if OEM's are forced to make UEFI hardware then Linux is kinda hit
<valorie> not only for us
<valorie> but for Windows users too
<bkerensa> why?
<valorie> they won't be able to replace a video card!
<bkerensa> I thought it will only effect Linux
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> no
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> yeah but its a win for OEM's and Microsoft
<valorie> MS will be fine
<bkerensa> OEM's get more hardware sales
<valorie> only untill people need to replace some hardware
<bkerensa> and MS gets to slowdown linux growth by making hardware options limited
<valorie> then they are um..... effed
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> OEMs will be hurt by the backlash too
<bkerensa> imho when I get wind of OEM's implementing this I will buy the newest non UEFI laptop I can and hope it lasts a long time
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> can you imagine buying a box where you could NOT get root?
<valorie> ever?
<bkerensa> idk they will still have to do something because even the server market would be effected
<bkerensa> and I dont see Google moving to Windows :P
<bkerensa> or any thousand other companies
<valorie> dunno what's going to happen
<valorie> but it looks like I won't be paying the windows tax again
<bkerensa> lol :P
<bkerensa> anyways looks like I get to design some more shirts for Ocelot release
<bkerensa> Eucalyptus has agreed to sponsor a box of shirts
<bkerensa> anyways valorie puppetconf was intense
<bkerensa> people were major trolling Canonical
<bkerensa> and even one breakout session Canonical held got intense for a bit some guy asked some serious questions and Canonical's people kinda struggled
<valorie> well, Mark has gone out on a few major limbs
<valorie> I sort of don't pay attention to a lot of it because I use Kubuntu
<valorie> don't deal with Unity and/or Gnome3
<valorie> except on the community level
<bkerensa> yeah :)
<valorie> bottom line: it's his money
<valorie> we either go along or we don't
<valorie> so far, so good for me
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> but I'm active in KDE as well as Kubuntu and my Loco
<bkerensa> I think though when Community Council members are blogging negatively about the state of things and such that its not so good
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> if Kubuntu stops being a fun community and Kub. stops being the best KDE distro
<valorie> I'll find a better place to be
<bkerensa> there is some definate weird things... A Canonical employee in London who has contributed for 5 years was denied membership
<bkerensa> =/
<valorie> Mark's not in my corner, and i'm not in his
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Tux is in my corner
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> right
<valorie> I believe in freedom
<bkerensa> yep
<valorie> and responsibility -- so I'm giving back
<bkerensa> Right now the Ubuntu community is as close to that as it gets for me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I just think certain things could be improved but honestly do not feel there is much of a way for members or contributors to have a stake in the decision process
<valorie> well, come to UDS
<valorie> get an a board
<valorie> yes, we do have some influence
<valorie> but when Mark decides something, and fights it out with people, and makes the final decision
<valorie> that's is
<valorie> it's his money
<bkerensa> Yeah but its generally financially unfeasible for a contributor to pay to go to UDS just to have a say.... Even the Canonical employees at PuppetConf said they agree
<bkerensa> yeah true
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> right, but I've been sponsored before
<bkerensa> well I need sleep I have been doing PuppetConf all week from 5am to 11pm :P
<valorie> sleep well
<bkerensa> Yeah :) I hope in the next year or so I will apply for sponsorship to UDS
<bkerensa> gnight
<valorie> I sort of wish I had this time
<valorie> but I didn't
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-25
 * thefinn93 just moved to Bothell. Hello, Washington people!
<thefinn93> Oh also UW has us on Comca$t cable Internet, which means it's broken (of course)
<thefinn93> currently on someone elses connection, probably not legal, but I doubt they'll notice
<valorie> hi thefinn93!
<valorie> welcome to washington
<thefinn93> thanks
<thefinn93> enjoying it already. similar weather, which is nice
<thefinn93> i know everyone hates the rain, but at least it isn't one of those places that never rains
<thefinn93> and is always over nine thousand degrees
<valorie> I don't hate the rain
<valorie> I've lived here all my life, and almost always love the weather
<thefinn93> w00t
<thefinn93> someone who agrees with me!
<valorie> unless there is months and months of gray, gray, gray
<valorie> then I get tired of it
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i can understand
<valorie> there was once like 120 days in a row of overcast or rain
<valorie> but that was the year I drove down to visit my sis in Arizona
<valorie> lol
<thefinn93> oh wow
<thefinn93> that sucks
<valorie> so I had a couple weeks of sun in the middle
<thefinn93> oh nice
<valorie> bad it bearable for me
<thefinn93> perfect
<valorie> bad for everyone else stuck in it.....
<valorie> :-)
<thefinn93> yeah
<valorie> what's your major at UW?
<valorie> and did you see my email to the list?
<thefinn93> Major is going to be Computer Science
<thefinn93> or whatever they call it
<thefinn93> haven't joined the ubuntu-us-wa list yet
<thefinn93> i'll do so now
<valorie> heh
<thefinn93> oh wow. not easy to fine
<thefinn93> find*
 * thefinn93 loved ctrl-F
<thefinn93> loves*
<thefinn93> ok i'm subscribed
<valorie> goodo
<thefinn93> oh wait gotta confirm
<thefinn93> ok there we go
